# Fixing chipped outside corners



## maggiemae1212 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I'm just beginning in my DIY projects in our newly purchased home. I'd really like to get to painting but as I finished one wall I realized all of the outside corners have chips on them (see below). I set out to patch them with some joint compound after sanding them smooth.

Here is what I'm confused about. Should the bead be completely covered? It seems that as I apply the compound there is no real way to completely cover the very tip of the bead. Is that what I'm aiming for? covering everything but the very tip? 

Here is a sample picture. It's these ones with just the very tip of the bead I'm confused about how to fix. The bigger chips I feel like I get.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it should be covered you need to mud from both sides and sand lightly on the corner. And when you sand just sand the flat side not the round bead.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The first 6 minutes of this video is one of a few options for a more permanent repair . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zSuiGUqVd4


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If those are metal outside corners, then no the outside rounded metal edge is not covered with compound.
If you did it would just chip off with the slightest touch.
Should be using a 6" wide stiff bladed drywall knife for this job.
There's going to be a low area where it was nailed up so a wider stiff knife will help span that area.
The outside rounded edge acts as a guide for one side while the wall supports the knife on the other.
Nice video but that's not a bull nosed corner.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> that's not a bull nosed corner.


Don't tell me, tell the dry waller that made the video since that's what the title said.

Surely you can find something more significant than that to pick apart today.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A bull nose has it's own set of problems. What Joe means I think is the OP corner is not a bullnose. To install a bullnose the drywall has to be set back. When painting a bullnose say between two rooms of different colors is a LOT harder than a square corner. And to mud a bullnose is harder.


----------



## maggiemae1212 (Nov 5, 2014)

joecaption said:


> If those are metal outside corners, then no the outside rounded metal edge is not covered with compound.
> If you did it would just chip off with the slightest touch.
> Should be using a 6" wide stiff bladed drywall knife for this job.
> There's going to be a low area where it was nailed up so a wider stiff knife will help span that area.
> ...


That's what I thought about the edge but I'm getting so many conflicting answers. The guy and lowes said to cover it, I watch videos that look like they don't cover it. 

But if I do cover it my next question is what do I do with all of the corners? Do I sand them ALL down and leave them exposed until I paint over them because it looks like the previous owner covered all of them.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never put compound on the corner of the bead. The primer and paint takes care of that. I don't even think I could get compound on there while making it look good if I tried.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Don't tell me, tell the dry waller that made the video since that's what the title said.
> 
> Surely you can find something more significant than that to pick apart today.


I've been waiting for that


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

It looks like one of them corner scratching cats again.


----------

